# Newbie with 1st lab result



## quarter (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone - glad I found you! I go back to the GP to discuss next steps on my lab results below. Any advice? From what I hear on the boards I should get my free T3 tested too. Thanks in advance!

TSH	3.490 (0.450-4.500 uIU/mL)

T4,Free(Direct)	0.95 (0.82-1.77 ng/dL)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

quarter said:


> Hi Everyone - glad I found you! I go back to the GP to discuss next steps on my lab results below. Any advice? From what I hear on the boards I should get my free T3 tested too. Thanks in advance!
> 
> TSH	3.490 (0.450-4.500 uIU/mL)
> 
> T4,Free(Direct)	0.95 (0.82-1.77 ng/dL)


Hi there and welcome!! We are glad you are glad!! LOL!!

AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0 and most of us feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less. Other countries such as Canada use 2.0 as the top of the range.

And...............that FREE T4 is way below the mid-range of 1.34 as per the range provided by your lab. Not a good sign. So yes; FREE T3 would be very very helpful at this point.

So would some antibodies' tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Once again, we are glad you are here and we welcome you!









What are your symptoms? Can you list them, please?


----------



## quarter (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you!! Heading to the doc appt. now and will ask for additional tests. This has all been new to me but the symptoms are crazy, in fact I thought I was going crazy...haha...

Just noticed you asked for my symptoms: fatigue, constipation, muscle (mostly leg) soreness, low libido, dry hair and skin, can't lose weight (with diet or exercise) and am gaining weight, and low mental clarity. Also, have had repeated sinus infections although I'm not sure that is related.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

quarter said:


> Thank you!! Heading to the doc appt. now and will ask for additional tests. This has all been new to me but the symptoms are crazy, in fact I thought I was going crazy...haha...
> 
> Just noticed you asked for my symptoms: fatigue, constipation, muscle (mostly leg) soreness, low libido, dry hair and skin, can't lose weight (with diet or exercise) and am gaining weight, and low mental clarity. Also, have had repeated sinus infections although I'm not sure that is related.


You are symptomatic alright! Please let us know how the doctor appt. goes for you!


----------

